# Ex gets rewarded and I am honestly jealous!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

STBXH has barely communicated with his family in over a year, yet he is going on a family cruise with my daughter and all my in laws. My mother in law paid for everyone to go on this cruise and had planned for over a year. She wanted me to come and stay with her and was insisting I be part of this trip. Then around Jan, I guess she started talking to her son again and thought it would be best if I did not go. I have no anger towards her and totally understand mother love. My in laws and all my nieces and nephews have said they would rather have me along since I am fun and we would have a blast. 

Tomorrow is the big cruise and I feel sad and jealous that my STBXH gets rewarded for his affairs and totally abandoning his child for over a year and gets an all expense paid trip as reward. Also it is fathers day and he gets to act like a great dad to my daughter when he hardly ever sees or calls her and barely ever pays his child support.

I know this is his family, but I am feeling sorry for myself today. I never wanted any of this but I cannot control someone having affairs or the choices they make or the betrayal. 

At the last minute, I made plans to go away with a friend and am packing.

I have never been away from my daughter for a week and cannot communicate due to ship. I just need to let go of the sadness and look ahead to my trip to St. Louis. 

Still does not seem fair but nothing has been fair in my life for a long time.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Divorce is not for punishment, it is for people to escape a bad relationship and get a new chance at happiness. Focus on your new life, stop worrying about his.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Divorce is not for punishment, it is for people to escape a bad relationship and get a new chance at happiness. Focus on your new life, stop worrying about his.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Clawed (May 21, 2013)

I can honestly say that I feel for you, and I know how hard it must be. I do agree with the above in that you need to concentrate on yourself now. You deserve it! Do something nice for yourself during this time and keep your chin up. You probably have a lot to offer in terms of friendship and potentially even another relationship one day.

My STBX is doing the same, we never had a vacation together in 9 years of marriage! After I learned she was unfaithful I wanted to start living for once so we started planning a vacation to hawaii... then she left for good and her family is going on a cruise there in a few months. It's going to suck to be the one left behind - I sacrificed so much for her and I won't get that vacation after being with her for 15 years, working a full-time job while starting my own business and still being a good husband and father. It's a shame.

You know, you're right, life is not fair. It seems like there are some people who can make awful choices their entire lives and still be rewarded. Yet, would you want to be one of those types of people? You might not see it, but they are probably miserable inside. Make good, positive decisions in your life and decide that your happiness is important. That's not to say only do things for youself though. Some of the most rewarding moments I've EVER experienced are when I chose to give unselfishly of myself in an act of love toward someone else.

Good luck!


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

I AM trying to focus on my own life but sometimes it is hard when you see this ******* get this grand vacation handed to him while i was the one who kept it together this last year and half and had my daughter 98% of the time. If it wasn't for me and my career we would be homeless. He would not give a ****. 

I love my inlaws and have had a great relationship with them for the last 18 years so I am not faulting them. Just stating the irony of how some people can betray their family and come out smelling like a rose and be rewarded for it. I would be much happier if my daughter went alone with her cousins and such. 

It is a farce that he shows up for this payoff and will sit at the dinner table with 18 people and act like father of the year.

I will be better once I get on the plane to begin my trip tomorrow but tonight I am going to wallow in the unfair treatment that I have received and continue to have to deal with from this man!!


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Not as big but...

Tomorrow I'm going on a school trip with my daughter to an amusement park. My STBXW was supposed to go on the trip and it had been planned for months with my girl and she bailed two days before she was supposed to pay for the ticket the school bought for her.

Now I'm going and I hope my STBXW feels bad and jealous.. that is wrong..but it is true.

Did you ex try to rub it in or say anything to make you jealous? It was a great idea to plan your own trip while they are gone.


----------

